# Transmanche Ferries NOT Avalible



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Anyone tried to get a booking with this company :? last two days tried about EIGHTY times auto answer no one available  left email no answer yet :? web site not for booking online 8O going this weekend looks like some other ferry will get my cash  
ps nuke is it worth keeping on the ferry list 8)


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Looks like a spectacular technology failure from here

Try

http://www.transmanche.ferries.org/...y 2006&OVKEY=transmanche ferry&OVMTC=advanced


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi Oldskool thanks but they are agents and still no online booking to close to when we are going plus we have two dogs they make you phone then want to charge you more :evil: they can pee up wind as far as i am concerned :roll: will use another ferry :lol:


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Don't blame you for that

Norfolk line £70 to £90 + extra fuel used

No doubt you will have to phone them about the dogs


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

You probably know by now but Transmanche are now up & running I have booked a crossing in December on line, good route over to Dieppe & as I live in Brighton its better still. :?


----------

